# AHHHHHY.....i wanna cry..........



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

hi guys.....finally i just replaced the head and finished up everything..it wouldn't idle very soomth and many times i have to restart the motor....i tried to test drive the car to work....which is just one mile from my house..........the thing is overheating on me.........i added oil and barely made it to work.....glad i didn't made the gauge all the way to the top........then after 8 hrs i tried to crank the engine..ther is a rattle noise...it runs slow.....i thought the battery was dead.........so i took the battery home and recharge it....and the next day i bring the battery back to the car.....it still cranks slow.....but it still cranks......then i tried to apply some gas when i am starting....it starts again...but with lots of wiered idle.......and smokes comes out from the exhaust.....then i made a decision to drive it home slowly....but on the half way it overheats again....so i pulled over on a plaza.....then wait it cools down to drive home.....but this time even the motor is cold i tried to start it it tries to run....then i heard some metal seize sound..then i couldn't start the motor anymore......finally i got the car towed back and i took of the head and examine it....the new head i got is perfectly fine..the exhaust cam sprocket one of the row was broken....but even after i took off the starter and all the head components...it still seize up.......any suggestions? i am thinking probably the crankshaft or something stuck on the oil pan or something....help me!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You say that you added oil; if you had to add 2 qts, then the motor was basically running dry. There's a good chance of rod/main bearing damage.

The damage on the exhaust cam sprocket indicates that maybe the cam timing was not set correctly. Are any of the valves bent?


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

no valves bent, there was already 3 quarts oil in the engine.......when i test cranking the engine it over heat......can it be something stuck in the oil?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Possibilities are a failed oil pump, plugged up oil pickup, plugged up oil filter/oil bypass.


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

seems like ur crank siezed up or ur pistons. but if u heard a screech noise and the motor just froze then im pretty sure u had on oil problem. try turning the crank over with a wrench.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

tried the wrench.....it won't turn........i will try to take out the cover and check inside the components.......by the way..........if you guys read the thread i posted before......i got another bad news.....the Professional mechanic who messed up my car.....messed up my brakes too....the car rarely can brake now......but i will worry about the brake later...now the engine is the first priority!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

allright! update! the last straw! i used a torque wrench to force that stupid crank to turn.........NOW it turns! hahahah......but my oil pump seems to be out of order......because the crank turns the oil should be shooting out from the block holes......must be bad or stuck........now we are ready for some work! i just took down the pulley....it is really some work....now i learned to change the belt now...i don't need to spend another 70 dollars to get those pep guys to change them for me! i am going to get some jack and lift up the car to take down the oil pan...then i can get the front lower timing cover down....hahahha......hopefully i can bleach into oil pump in 2 days!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Once you have the oil pan down, inspect all rod/main bearings; remove the cam journal caps and inspect them also; if the cam journals are scarred, that means new cams. Because the motor seized up, you will most likely have to rebuild the entire motor.

More importantly, you need to find the cause of the motor failure first before any repairs!!!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

it is necessary to loose those cross bars to reach the oil pan?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're referring to the cross-member, the answer is no.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

removed the oil pan......took out the front time cover.........anyone love chocolate pudding? in the end of the pan it is filled with those blackish creammy pudding...yuk! and on the restrainer it is all stucked by junks......gaskets..........sticky stuff........metal particles from the previous head........guess i need to go to walmart and buy alot of cleaners again.....at least now i figure that the oil pump fails for the clog.....also inspected teh bearings....they are all fine......the reason the motor seized is because clog of oil cause the pistons can't move well.........also smelled teh engine oil....there is a fresh test of gas inside the oil...and it is containmated with carbons........bad piston rings....i am planing to change them too.......hopefully these will be the last problems! i will keep update!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

all of these AFTER a rebuild? you should know better. if you're changing the head, atleast pull the oil pan and check.. it's cheap insurance.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

really appreciate Dustin! yeh...i should check it before i install teh new head.......i was too anxious to get the car running.........tonight i will be inspecting the engine and clean out any possible mess! keep updating!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

aha! i am back again! just took down the pistons!!! inspect the rod bearings........NO.1 rod bearing was gone! really appreciate rogo's advices! i am taking step by step this time.....cleaned out the oil pumps and oil pan and changed the guides on the lower timing chain.......my kitchen is empty of cleaners nowhahhahaha! tried to go to walmart to get some degreasers to clean out the gummy stuff......the stupid cashier refused to sell me because i don't have my id with me! dang, i am 26 this year...and that cashier would not let my girlfriend get them for me even she got id..stupid cashier...never got that happened in any stores........so i went to biglot to get some instead, and they never check my id nor ask anything! dang, now at least i got some more cleaners!

going to order new rings and new bearings! keep updating!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

finally the piston rings got here........ordered the bearings too...........tonight i will put on the piston rings! keep update!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

you got id check for cleaners? how retarded.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

i think in walmart they have some retard rules for that....i work in a station too as a cashier......and that is the only way to prevent teens or kids buying extreme flammable or dangerous stuff from us to mess around the neighborhood......but the walmart cashier i met for cleaner was just a jerk....


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Depends on the state, I think. When I was a kid I lived on the Minnesota side of the MN/WI border, and we had to drive over to Wisconsin to buy spray paint. They want to keep kids from huffing.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

update! update! changed the ring! had to try several times to get the piston to fit into the block...............how come others do it so easy online? probably i am too stupid.....well.........changed the bearing too.........spent alot of time just to figure and make sure the bearings are all in right places.......tonight after i put back the oil pan.....i found a new bearing on the ground! ahhhhhhhhhhha....well......tore out the oil pan again and pop up the pistons to recheck for bearing missing.....finally got they all right in the block......now it is the oil pan.........well.......used all the liquid gaskets........got to get new tube............sleepy now....i will get some after drive my girlfriend to work! keep updaing!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

sacrifice one night of sleep..........now the underneath of the car is fully repaired!!!!! piston ring replaced! bearings replaced, the most important one is that i put back the oil pan and front timing cover!!! now it is back to the beginning again! this time i will make sure that everything is in right order! work in the garage tonight too!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure to use new O-rings for the oil pickup and the timing cover.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

yep! a navy from the base over here sold me a complete timing chain kit....got everything in it......the restrainer o ring and the front oil seal for the lower timing cover! gonna work on the car tonight! thanks to rogo!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

almost finished now! head is back................all major comonents are on now.......now the thing left is to bolt thing back in order and check the torques! i will finish the car on weekend! let us hope this time it will run right! keep updating!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

finally i can get a grip into my car tonight........once school starts it is really hard to get spare time to work on cars....even maintain other driving ones............just finished some courses.....tonight i will go into the garage!!!!!!!!!!keep updating!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

now i am facing a good problem now......the oil pressure in the engine is low....because the oil light is on all the time.......i am guessing the oil pump gear is worn out.............because the car is giving some kind of metal rubbing noise and the engine would not run right.........ahhy........got a lot of test and home work to do..........come on........why problem one after another.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably should have replaced the timing cover at the time of the tear-down. Install a temporary oil pressure and measure the actual pressure. When you installed the bearings, did you check the bearing clearances? If the clearances are excessive, it'll affect the oil pressure.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

the rod bearings are all replaced.....but during the tear down i also rebuilt the oil pump....the regulator was stucked......and the gears can not move smooth and sometimes even stuck...but after add some oil on them it worked fine.....i guess the pump gears are worn out....and there is very weak oil pumping up to the head.the oil light dissappears after push on the gas...that should be the problem for overheating..........i already ordered the new gears and regulator from pinnacle nissan.......going to rebuilt the pump again.......wish me luck....keep updating!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i remember when my piston rings whent out. started as a simple rebuild now im 15 thousand into this motor


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

i am sorry to hear that man...........but i will say once you really rebuild the motor good, it will last you for a long time and you will not need to worry about things anymore.......at least that is what i think.......well.........the new oil pump gears and regulator is on the way........thank God it is not too hard to take down the front timing cover........now i can focus on the school now and wait until the gears are here.............by the way......i already did the compression tests on all the cylinders......after changed the rings for all of them they now compress pretty well.......

for trnm8r........pal, good luck to your car.......well.......it saves alot when you are doing it by yourself........

keep updating!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

jeffwubze said:


> i am sorry to hear that man...........but i will say once you really rebuild the motor good, it will last you for a long time and you will not need to worry about things anymore.......at least that is what i think.......well.........the new oil pump gears and regulator is on the way........thank God it is not too hard to take down the front timing cover........now i can focus on the school now and wait until the gears are here.............by the way......i already did the compression tests on all the cylinders......after changed the rings for all of them they now compress pretty well.......
> 
> for trnm8r........pal, good luck to your car.......well.......it saves alot when you are doing it by yourself........
> 
> keep updating!



im rebuilding the motor myself. but im getting the motor balanced and magnaflux by the machine shop. i pulled it apart myself. just cant balance it myself dont have the tools to do that. but ill show pics of what im doin to the car. its not done yet. waiting for my head and block to come from the machinge shop so that i can finish it up. you can see some pics on my myspace page. go here www.myspace.com/trmn8r


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

oil pump gears and regulators coming in!......hopefully i don't need to tear the engine down this time.....for summary status right now......1. the engine oil light is on........2. the engine will not idle right and many times dead right after start(this problem can be resolved by turning the idle screw)3. the oil pump gear is giving an metal crashing sound.......i can force the engnine to eliminate the oil light by pressing gas.....but the sound will come back and light later will be back on.......so i would not want to try to crank the engine to hurt more components..........keep updating!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

just got the gears and regulator in my front door!!! i am going to spend my night of sleep to change it.................aha....keep updating!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

strange.........my exhaust cam gear is gone again......broken in half.....but i am pretty sure i torque the bolts in the right torque...........good i still have one spare set..........also rechecked the oil pan again.......the pump gears are replaced............the old ones whenever it spins it gets stucked........the regulator is also stucked in the buttom of the tube........they are all replaced now.....and i just put back the cover up! hopefully it will run smooth this time! keep updating! by the way......there are couple leaks on the transmission gear nodes.....going to change the gear oil too! and rethred the nodes with liquid gaskets!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

ok! found the problem...............i was too stupid to retard teh timing too much........that was why the gear broke in half...........just finished all the cover bolts.........it will be ready once i put back the belts and radiators! hopefully this time it will run good.....keep upating!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What timing are you referring to, cam or ignition. If it's ignition timing, there's no way that retarding the ignition timing would cause the cam gear to break. However if the cam timing was screwed up, it sure could cause mechanical damage. It's not a good idea to fool around with advancing or retarding the cam timing unless you truely know what you're doing and are using adjustable cam gears and a degree wheel.

If the screwed up cam timing broke your cam gear, then you better check for bent valves.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

well..........let me gave a stupid story...........since the beginning i am always reading through all the FSM and always refered to them as the standard............the picture of the position for camshafts they gave for TDC is not that accurate as the real timing should be............when i put on the top chain i am always trying to fit to the position they have on FSM.......but the fact is that the #1 cylinder lobes need to FACE AWAY TO THE CENTER OF THE MOTOR...........i am stupid enough to just put the cams into the resting position for #1 cylinder........the #1 cylinder is still valve closed....but the early exhaustion put the engine would not idle right.........plus the ECU try to bring the timing back to 20 degree......in the result.....exhaust cam gear gone due to over pressure........kinda funny and sad when i really sit down and focus on my friend's s13 with stock timing..........after looking into Jim Wolf pdf page and check several picture now i figure that the #1 lobes face away, AWAY, BABY, from the motor..........now the timing is right! going to finish the car tonight!

i am trying to keep this engine as long as i can.......it will go with me back to Asia if i am going......then i will get a SR or RB into it as the final upgrade.........no money for poor college student now...ahhaha......keep updating!

oh, nothing broke the head nor the valves...........it is lucky that i found the problem before i pushed the motor too much..........appreciate rogo's help!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

............................................................oil pump gear out again......why why why......the car idles right.....the acceleration is right........but the gear is gone again...and in the lower timing cover there is a wiered crashing sound comes out......why?????????????????????the car starts right up.....the oil light never come on.....temp is right......timing is right.......what else can i get wrong..............after the wiered sound comes out i shut the engine immediately.......and i opened up the valve cover there is smoke of burning oil from the lower timing part...........but the engine is never overheating........guys....rogo.....HELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You're saying the exhaust cam gear is breaking again. Apparently it's not breaking right away because you're able to start the motor up and run it for some time. How long after the motor was running did the cam gear break? Was the timing chain assembly wet with oil or totally dry?

It sounds like you still have an oiling problem. Did you ever hook up a temporary oil pressure gauge and measure the actual pressure?

When you timed the chain assembly, did you follow the FSM procedure to the letter?


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmm.......sad news guys..........the engine is gone! Gone! the #1 pison rod loose and bent......sad........i am going to redo all the job again....i guess i am the poorest guy in this forum to take my KA apart so many times.....now i took the head and the pans again............rechecked the crank and all other components....waiting to change the internal again....this time.....SOHC piston to increase compression !


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jeffwubze said:


> waiting to change the internal again....this time.....SOHC piston to increase compression !


Not advisable to install SOHC pistons on a DOHC motor.

If you wanted to use SOHC pistons in a DOHC, you would have to machine them down to get the compression ratio reduced.

Early 1990 pistons will net you about 11.6:1 compression on a DOHC motor. Also the combustion chamber area in the head is MUCH different from SOHC to DOHC, DOHC pistons have a very large dish, whereas SOHC pistons are nearly flat top.

Early SOHC pistons in a DOHC will give you ~11.6:1 compression.
Later SOHC pistons in a DOHC will give you ~11.1:1 compression.

Running 11:1 + CR on street gas will result in severe detonation and will send your motor to heaven real fast!!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

and when you build the engine you have to do it right. use plastiguage to measure your rod bearings. and measure your piston clearance. and also your piston ring gap. i dunno how your doing the rebuild. but if your not doing the following then your not doing it right?


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

guys.......i don't think i will get the SOHC pistons thou.....because i am planning to move to a new house....which is that i can't let my car being parted like this in this house for long time........plus after read rogo's thread........i want to keep my motor longer before it dies naturally( is that possible for a monkey like me?) plus higher detonation is not equal to higher power.....i will stick with the DOHC pistons....appreciate to Rogo!

for the rebuild.........after thinking in the dark after shower......i push myself too much on the car too much........i guess a fully and careful mind is now i needed......not just a rush and hash job......yes i did measure the piston and also the bearings prestige....the piston rings are fine and fit without anyproblem....the compression is right....i will work on this car VERY careful this time.....and i will make sure all the torque and components are all right ACCORDING TO THE FSM!........hopfully this time the car will run right!....keep updating!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

time is the best thing for you, im currentley building my motor and i wanna do it right once so that i dont have to go through all this stuff again. good luck on your build


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

waiting on new rods and new rod bolts............also need to order bearings too.......waiting waiting waiting!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

parts are here......let us work on it tonight!


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

got a small question......where can i get new snap rings for the pistons?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nissan dealer.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

haha.....actually i got them from courtesy nissan already.......good answer rogo..........now i just finished checking evrything......going to clean engine out and start putting everything back again!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the oil pump is squeeky clean and PRE-OILED. Insure that there are two O-rings for the timing cover and one O-ring for the oil pickup tube.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

two O-rings for the timing cover? where are they?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

My bad. The DOHC timing cover uses just one while the SOHC uses two. The O-ring is located on the passenger's side of the cover.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

no wonder..........i was looking into the engine and the FSM still can't find the two o rings.......hahaha.....well....got test this week........will start to work on the car in the weekend! keep update! thanks to rogo!


----------

